# Outlook 2003 shows no text



## Boss_Tweed (May 1, 2005)

Outlook shows just the "envolope" after receiving an email. I diabled AVG anti virus and still have the same problem.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Can you provide a screenshot?


----------



## Boss_Tweed (May 1, 2005)

Of what, a yellow envolope?
That is all there is, no from, no subject just a yellow envolope


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I'll take that as a, No.

what about when you open it up is it still blank?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.123together.com/Support/Outlook_2003_email_blank.htm

"Outlook 2003: message body is blank when viewed
Problem: 

In Microsoft Outlook 2003, when you view an e-mail, the body of the e-mail message is entirely blank. If you view the e-mail message first via Outlook Web Access (OWA), you can see the body. But, once you view it with Outlook 2003, the message body becomes blank both in Outlook and OWA. 

Cause:

A particular Outlook plug-in, especially the PGP Outlook software, is not compatible with Outlook 2003. As the plug-in software processes the e-mail, it errors and destroys the body, leaving a blank e-mail. 

Solution:

Uninstall any Outlook based software, especially the PGP software if you're using it. Check with the software vendor to see if they have released an Outlook 2003 version. Unfortunately, any e-mails that have lost their bodies are permanently lost if your Outlook has sycnhronized the changes with the Microsoft Exchange Server. "


----------



## Boss_Tweed (May 1, 2005)

Found the problem, web quota as maxed out.
Tosh9i, sorry for the smart a** reply,
Boss


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

it's no big deal


----------

